# War3.exe fatal error shutdown



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi, when i run my warcraft3, it starts off fine, however after about 5-15mins of playing a game, it shuts down.

Sometimes it shuts down and comes up with:

FATAL ERROR WITH WARCRAFT3.EXE
ACCESS IS DENIED

or something similar, other times it just shuts down,
any reasons why I would be able to stop this?


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

hoave you checked the temperature inside the case? sometimes the workload of the CPU may have or is overdone sometimes. even tho you may have been able to play for lengthy periods of time prior to this incident it happens as such with intel P4s that i know. as it happened to me. and i now have to deal with the embarassment of a desktop fan sitting outside my PC case pointed inside. upsetting. so check that out. and even point a fan in there. just make sure the air flow is right on the CPU heatsink and fan for optimum coolage.


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

*re:fan*

yea, i just moved it into a smaller space, however it wasn't working before i did so.
I hav many fans in there (added 1 or 2 after purchase) but ill try it out.. u know how i can check the temperature in there?¿


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

if you are using an INTEL board you can use a program called Active Monitor and you can snag it off their website and it will monitor system temps in different zones as well as fan speeds.


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

yea already tried sumthing 2 measure the temp.
got nothing that can measure it on my comp :/

do u recommend that I take the side off the comp 2 help cool it? :sigh:


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

yes that may help. if you still may have heat issues i would put a desktop fan there too. also you may want to look into replacing the CPU heatsink and fan. or vacumming them out some.


----------



## free4u (Mar 24, 2005)

*War3.exe*



SLG said:


> Hi, when i run my warcraft3, it starts off fine, however after about 5-15mins of playing a game, it shuts down.
> 
> Sometimes it shuts down and comes up with:
> 
> ...


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

sorry for bringing this back but its messing up again,
im not using any hack so cd hack isnt a prob.

When it shuts down, sometimes it says 
Fatal Error 
Disk could not be read on #00FFFFFF
or something, ill try get the exact thing so u guys can hav a look at it


----------



## captainmazuki (Mar 14, 2005)

also are you running frozen throne or just regular warcraft 3 are you using a backup cd or your original?

also if it's saying it can't read from disc that doesn't sound like it's crashing and if it is then it could be a bad sector when trying to read from it for something like music so what i would do if it's a disc error is load up the game then take the disc out and see if that helps

are you playing online or a single player custom map?


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

im playing original, currently online, the weird thing is, sometimes it runs fine and other times it just randomly crashes..
original cd/cd key everythings legal


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

This application has encountered a critical error:

FATAL ERROR!

Program: c/program files/warcraft iii/war3.exe
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:6F1A8335

The instruction a '0x6F1A8335' referenced memory at '0xA4A0E971'.
The memory could not be 'read'.

Press OK to terminate the application.

~well thats what it says when it messes up, dunno if u can make anything from that~


----------



## captainmazuki (Mar 14, 2005)

go here http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=awr0649p it will give you 9 things to try and if none of them work then contact blizzard directly


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

ill have a look at that site, cheers,

btw
ive tried contacting blizzard about something b4, its useless, just scans your email 4 'key words' and gives you info about the wrong thing :/


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

Update:

its 4:30 a.m(where i live) and i hav 2 get up @ 8:00  

anyways, i got another error report and this one sent me 2 microsoft and told me it was something to do with my RAM, it told me to download this program 'mtinst.exe' (memory Diagnostic) and its told me that there are errors on test 'CHCKR3' the problem is that ive got a wireless keyboard and it doesnt work when using the program (doesn't load windows) so i cant use the menu


ill try figure it out and get bk 2 u guys with another update


----------



## braineater123 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Help!!!!!!!!!*

I started playing a few months ago when i noticed that when i create a custom game on battle net no one can join. I noe this because one of my friends tried joining a game i created (dota 3.8). So if anybody who noes how to fix please problem please tell me!!!


----------



## captainmazuki (Mar 14, 2005)

are you runnin dsl/cable modem or router or anything like that that uses port forwarding?


----------



## Davis (May 15, 2005)

*im having the same problem*

i think it is my ram and when i went to blizzard i tried fixing it except for one wa because i dont know how to remove a stick of ram... can someone help me and tell me how to remove a stick of ram


----------



## Black_Paladin (Nov 4, 2007)

*error while loading*

Hi! When i chose a map and click start game the game starts loading map. But for some reason it stops on half way and i get a fatal error. Plz help me!!!


----------



## Run4YaLife (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey i got an problem with fatal error too ... when i go Warcraft3 battle.net it works fine.. but when i go to Custom games and press Create Game i get fatal

"This application has encountered a critical error:

FATAL ERROR!

Program: c:\program files\warcraft iii\war3.exe
Exeption: 0xC0000005 (ACCES_VIOLATION) at 001B;9862BE20


This instruction at '0x98g2BE20' referenced memory at 0x9862BE20
The memory could not be 'written'

Press OK to terminate the application"


so im wondering if any1 could help me with this problem??


----------

